# few pics after 2 hours of cleaning



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

effects of the rain x

















after drying









































some interior pics


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking nice, love the wheels. 8)


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

malstt said:


> Looking nice, love the wheels. 8)


thanks, desperate for some spacers though


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Looks very clean. I like your rims too and yes they could do with some spacers.
As you have moro blue paintwork.... I hope it's blue as I am colour blind. Think your rear lights would look good with tinted lenses.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

best colour


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> best colour


Ditto


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking good. Looks awesome in moro :roll:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Awesome colour, desperately need some spacers though! The ofset must sooooo high on those rims!


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Looks very clean. I like your rims too and yes they could do with some spacers.
> As you have moro blue paintwork.... I hope it's blue as I am colour blind. Think your rear lights would look good with tinted lenses.


Hi, really like the tinted lenses - have you seen any on silver tt's or are they more for the darker colours ? Thanks
Seasurfer


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

looking good mate
il pop down the weekend and you can do mine
:lol:

us swansea TT'ers must stic together :lol:


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

Tim G said:


> Awesome colour, desperately need some spacers though! The ofset must sooooo high on those rims!


what do you mean by that exactly?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jayz_son said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome colour, desperately need some spacers though! The ofset must sooooo high on those rims!
> ...


Spacers fit be hind the wheel in frunt of the hub they pust the wheels out and fill the arches you can get sizes from 3 to 25 mm


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jayz_son said:
> 
> 
> > Tim G said:
> ...


oh right i know that, i just thought you meant that my wheels were made differently to audi wheels and sit further inwards than standard?


----------

